# Baci is going on Dr Dodds Liver Diet



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm heading down to my local Whole Foods to buy everything that i need ..After seeing the Dr Dodds Diet its almost with exception of Cod i gave Chicken the other ingredients are more or less the same
Although his Ultrasound came back normal there has to be a reason that his Alt AST etc were high...So if i have to give him the Denemarin for 8 weeks i would like to change his food to help make sure I'm doing all i can do to bring these levels down ...
I'm still worried..Kathy xo


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kathy, my first Maltese had liver disease. You may already know this, but my vet put him on milk thistle which promotes liver function. I'm not convinced that your Baci has a liver problem but the milk thistle may help in addition to a homemade diet. This helped my Noah and brought his numbers down. :wub:​


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Kathy,

My Harry is on a liver diet developed by Cornell that uses tofu for protein. If you want to know the components of the diet, pm me.

Debbie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I did ask my Vet about Milk Thistle and he said that Denamarin has it in it and he does not want me to give him more..The Dr Dodds food however can only help...I'm still for whatever reason worried


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My vet also told me not to give Harry milk thistle. I don't really know why.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i've had dr. dodd's diet bring down ALT numbers 200 points after only 3 weeks. i think you are on the right track, kathy!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I also used Dr. Dodds diet and Denamarin when Lola's liver enzymes blew up during a rough round of pred and chemo, and it worked amazingly well (to the amazement of the ASG staff).


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just gave Baci his new and improved dinner....He loved it thank God..I made enough for 3 days ..Not so hard .I'm glad that at least i have a very good Fish Store that i have been using for over 40 years so i don't have to worry where its coming from..
Anyway maybe i can wash my hair i have not done anything for myself :smstarz:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

BTW Kathy, this is a great book for you.

Amazon.com: HOPE FOR HEALING LIVER DISEASE IN YOUR DOG (9781410799838): Cyndi Smasal: Books

I actually have this in a PDF file. If you PM me your e-mail address I can send it to you.


----------

